# Official: US Spec 335d/X5 35d Performance Mods



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

While this isn't quite the performance mod crowd, I figured it'd still be nice to have a collection of the information. With the 335d/X5 35d still pretty new to the states (just over a year now, with 3 MY's), I expect this list will be short still for a while, but I'm hoping that other people know some things I don't and we can add to this list. If there are other categories I should include, please don't hesitate to tell me. You'll notice the only thing I have listed is tunes, because frankly, I'm unsure of any other performance mods for the car. So, if you know of any others, please, feel free to chime in. 

*Tunes*
JBD by BMS
DTUK Multichannel Unit
DTUK Multimap System
VAC Intelligent Diesel Control Module

*FMIC*

*DCI/CAI*

*Exhaust*

*Propane*


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Stugots said:


> While this isn't quite the performance mod crowd, I figured it'd still be nice to have a collection of the information. With the 335d/X5 35d still pretty new to the states (just over a year now, with 3 MY's), I expect this list will be short still for a while, but I'm hoping that other people know some things I don't and we can add to this list. If there are other categories I should include, please don't hesitate to tell me. You'll notice the only thing I have listed is tunes, because frankly, I'm unsure of any other performance mods for the car. So, if you know of any others, please, feel free to chime in.
> 
> *Tunes*
> JBD by BMS
> ...


Ronin,

You still running with the tune installed? Pleased with it? Any pro's or cons to share?

Flyingman


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup, I run the tune 24/7, and it's currently set at 100% and running sweetly.

So far, no complaints. Gas mileage isn't suffering at all (except for those times when I just can't help myself...my last tank I got less than 300 miles on it, because I was dragging it).

So far, no cons to share, to be honest....it's been great up to this point.

I'll be doing a comparison between the available tunes very, very soon, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Is he any closer to releasing torque figures/curve for your tune?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I dunno if he is, but I'll have them for the JBD, as well as the other tunes, come towards the end of the month. I'm also prototyping a new tune this week.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Would we get any benefit from a drop in KN filter? Also, seems like a non-resonated exhaust might help. Do we need back pressure with the turbos?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I dropped in the K&N today, actually. Can't say I saw any real benefit, but it was nice to clean out the air filter that was there rofl..


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Stugots said:


> I dunno if he is, but I'll have them for the JBD, as well as the other tunes, come towards the end of the month. *I'm also prototyping a new tune this week.*




Another JBD tune or from another tuner altogether?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

It's another tune altogether. This one's an ECU flash.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ah, another true trailblazer!! :thumbup:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*+1*



marine5302 said:


> ah, another true trailblazer!! :thumbup:


+1


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

FYI, still verifying whether or not ESS' tune is working on the US spec 335d, and I'm still working with that 5th vendor.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not able to edit my first post, but I've been alerted to another option for us from a tuning perspective:

335d
X5 35d

I've recently contacted them in an effort to acquire a tune and test it out. Dyno #'s for the tunes that I do have should be coming soon (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Ronin, what do you make of their statement: "What's more the CHIP Express***8482; system can be just as easily removed, leaving no trace it was ever fitted - so no worries about your manufacturer's warranty!" ?

I'm under the impression that BMW's system can leave 'invisible' codes that don't throw an idiot light, but will show up at the dealer, thus the need for the BT cable to clear codes that are not readily apparent. Do I understand this correctly? If I'm on track, doesn't the CE leave open the possibility of getting nailed at the dealer by one of these codes, even though the equipment is removed?

Sorry if I'm off base here, just trying to piece things together based on what you and others have written about the JBD and BT cable.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> Ronin, what do you make of their statement: "What's more the CHIP Express***8482; system can be just as easily removed, leaving no trace it was ever fitted - so no worries about your manufacturer's warranty!" ?
> 
> I'm under the impression that BMW's system can leave 'invisible' codes that don't throw an idiot light, but will show up at the dealer, thus the need for the BT cable to clear codes that are not readily apparent. Do I understand this correctly? If I'm on track, doesn't the CE leave open the possibility of getting nailed at the dealer by one of these codes, even though the equipment is removed?
> 
> Sorry if I'm off base here, just trying to piece things together based on what you and others have written about the JBD and BT cable.


My guess is they're referring to physical notice, not software. All tunes (as far as I know) have the potential to leave tuner codes. I personally will maintain that a CT or a BT tool is going to be necessary for anyone looking to tune their car, if they value their warranty.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

My VAC module has arrived. I installed it this evening, and just took a bit of a spirited run (my car is running a tune 100% of the time, it's just a matter of which one). Since I've only had it in the car for a very short period of time, I'm going to reserve comment, aside from saying this: there is a definitive difference in feel between the VAC module and at least one of the other modules.

I'll weigh in once I've put some miles on the car with the module intact (since my daily commute is 120 miles, tomorrow should give me some opportunity to do exactly that).


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

Stugots said:


> My VAC module has arrived. I installed it this evening, and just took a bit of a spirited run (my car is running a tune 100% of the time, it's just a matter of which one). Since I've only had it in the car for a very short period of time, I'm going to reserve comment, aside from saying this: there is a definitive difference in feel between the VAC module and at least one of the other modules.
> 
> I'll weigh in once I've put some miles on the car with the module intact (since my daily commute is 120 miles, tomorrow should give me some opportunity to do exactly that).


 Looking forward to your findings. I see VAC claims are about half of the JBD at 100%.

One suggestion when you back to the Dyno, is to place a nice chunk of dry ice in front of it. 
I know all internal combustion engines put out more power with colder denser air but it seems diesel respond the most. I'm in Mi. and with every 10 degree drop, you get a boost.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Too bad you are not in Texas, I know someone out of San Antonio who does custom turbo kits and could easily make a FMIC for these.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

TForan said:


> Looking forward to your findings. I see VAC claims are about half of the JBD at 100%.
> 
> One suggestion when you back to the Dyno, is to place a nice chunk of dry ice in front of it.
> I know all internal combustion engines put out more power with colder denser air but it seems diesel respond the most. I'm in Mi. and with every 10 degree drop, you get a boost.


I've heard that mentioned before, and we definitely discussed when I was there that a lack of sufficient airflow into the engine might be a hinderance (and causing limp modes with settings on some tunes, too). They have fans that will knock your socks off, or so I'm told, so that will be a definite consideration next time (in addition to a cold car to start off).



Snipe656 said:


> Too bad you are not in Texas, I know someone out of San Antonio who does custom turbo kits and could easily make a FMIC for these.


I'm considering trying out the Big Tom FMIC to see how that plays out. It's a low cost solution with apparently really good results. Normally, I wouldn't skimp on such a part, but everything I'm reading about it says it's a worth DIY.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hardest part about the FMIC is probably the tubing to/from it. Outside that it can boil down to core selection and of course placement for air to go through it. I used to know a guy in Chicago who made great ones but something happened in his life that caused some really bad business decisions and he is no where to be found these days. What does the Big Tom FMIC entail doing?


----------

